# Any body with the same problems?



## Antiny (May 13, 2004)

I've had some problems with my Z. Anybody else had these problems? Or am I the only one?

So far (and i hope only that) I've had grease strips on my windows no matter how much I cleaned them, my car has an alignment problem (which the curent nissan dealer denies), my driver window stopped rolling up (which was fixed) now my passenger windown won't roll up, my CD player skipped ever CD I had, the passenger seatbelt wouldnt release, now I have a loud ticking sound everytime I drive (differential or transmision?).

Any body been as lucky as me?


----------



## Antiny (May 13, 2004)

Update - I took my Z to Nissan and found out that the ticking sound from the rear were loose axel nuts. They torqued them back down and the ticking is gone ... for now.


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

i have the window streaking,seat covers are worn,tires feathered,adn that clicking i was told is a bearing,drivers side seat slides a lil left on hard cornering and its all being replaced under warrenty.


----------

